# in bocca al lupo e buona fortuna



## Doda e Lu

Ciao,io sono brasiliana, e no parlo italiano molto bene...

Che cosa è "in boca al lupo"?
Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Significa buona fortuna!


----------



## TrentinaNE

È scritta bocca, con doppia-c, e ci sono dei thread che spiegano il significato nel foro Italiano-Inglese.

Elisabetta


----------



## rocamadour

Doda e Lu said:


> Ciao,io sono brasiliana, e non parlo italiano molto bene...
> 
> Che cosa significa "in bocca al lupo"?
> Grazie!


 
Ciao D&L e benvenuta! 
... qualche piccola correzione


----------



## Doda e Lu

Grazie tutti!


----------



## rocamadour

Doda e Lu said:


> Grazie tutti!


Di niente!


----------



## claudine2006

Doda e Lu said:


> Ciao, io sono brasiliana, e non parlo italiano molto bene...
> 
> Che cosa è "in bocca al lupo"?
> Grazie!


 "In bocca al lupo" si usa per augurare buona fortuna, ma è molto più usato rispetto all'espressione "buona fortuna" che, secondo alcuni, non è benaugurale.


----------



## Nanexa

Ciao,

la nostra insegnante per la lingua italiana ci ha detto, che non si deve mai rispondere a  "in bocca al lupo" con "grazie"
dice che si deve rispondere "crepi"

ma in TV italiana ho anche sentito la risposta  "grazie".

che risposta si usa di solito nella lingua parlata?

saluti
Nanexa


----------



## claudine2006

Nanexa said:


> Ciao,
> 
> la nostra insegnante di lingua italiana (d'italiano) ci ha detto che non si deve mai rispondere a "in bocca al lupo" con "grazie",
> dice che si deve rispondere "crepi"
> 
> ma alla TV italiana ho anche sentito la risposta "grazie".
> 
> Che risposta si usa di solito nella lingua parlata?
> 
> Saluti
> Nanexa


La risposta completa sarebbe "Crepi il lupo", ma a volte in televisione o in contesti più formali si evita di usare il verbo crepare (che non è il massimo della classe) e si opta per un più signorile "grazie".


----------



## Nanexa

Ah, grazie per la spiegazione (anche per le correzioni)


----------



## claudine2006

Nanexa said:


> Ah, grazie per la spiegazione (anche per le correzioni)


Figurati!


----------



## audia

Vieni l'esspresione ""in bocca al lupo"" forse della storia di Romolo e Remo ?
Sa qualcuno?


----------



## TimLA

QUI c'è un argomento che parla della origine.


----------



## _forumuser_

audia said:


> Vieni l'esspresione ""in bocca al lupo"" forse della storia di Romolo e Remo ?
> Sa qualcuno?



Ciao audia.  Questo e' quello che ho trovato:
_Come è noto ci troviamo di fronte a un’espressione di buon augurio per il buon esito di un’impresa. *Originariamente veniva detta ai cacciatori augurando loro di trovarsi di fronte la preda*, poi con il tempo si è estesa, per esempio agli studenti che affrontano un esame._ 

(http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/2006/14aprile.shtml)

​ Trovarsi qualcosa 'in bocca' significa ottenerlo molto facilmente. Ma non sono del tutto convinto dalla teoria del cacciatore.


----------



## audia

Grazie Ragazzi!
Mi sembra che non c'e concordanza su questa domanda. Io faro' una richerca sul internet e tornero'!


----------



## Necsus

audia said:
			
		

> Grazie Ragazzi!
> Mi sembra che non ci sia concordanza sulla risposta. Io faro' una richerca in internet e tornero'!


Nel thread segnalato da TimLA ci sono varie spiegazioni, una delle più convincenti mi sembra quella di Vittorio, qui.
E questo è quanto dice DeRienzo (Scioglilingua): 
_Il Tommaseo registra un "mandarla in bocca al lupo" per dire mandare una ragazza a perdersi. In senso figurato "lupo" significa infatti nemico, cosa ostile. Perciò l'espressione "in bocca al lupo", in senso figurato, nasce come frase scaramantica rivolta a chi si accinge a una prova rischiosa e la risposta è - sempre in chiave scaramantica - "crepi il lupo", cioè il nemico, la cosa ostile sia sconfitta._


----------



## audia

Grazie Necsus! Com'e' bella la parola scaramantica!  
Adesso credo di aver capito. Il "lupo" rappresenta  la minaccia o il rischio ( il esame,etc.)E spera che il "lupo" cepi-- ossia che qualcuno riusci a rispinger il rischio.
Peccato ho sempre pensato che ha qualcosa da vere con il lupo di R&Remo.( Ma se la mia supposizione fosse vero en quel caso sarrebe in boca alla lupa ,vero)?


----------



## Necsus

audia said:
			
		

> Grazie, Necsus! Com'e' bella la parola 'scaramantica'!
> Adesso credo di aver capito. Il "lupo" rappresenta la minaccia o il rischio (l'esame, etc.) E si spera che il "lupo" crepi-- ossia che si riesca a respingere il rischio.
> Peccato, ho sempre pensato che avesse qualcosa a che fare/vedere con il lupo di R&Remo. (Ma se la mia supposizione fosse esatta, [in quel caso] sarrebbe in bocca alla lupa, vero)?


Direi proprio di sì, secondo la leggenda li avrebbe anche allattati..!


----------



## audia

Grazie per tanta fatica!


----------



## Necsus

Figurati...!


----------



## Judiths

Ciao a tutti, ho un dubbio forse un po' strano ma... vorrei sapere: quando si dice *in bocca al lupo,* si può rispondere *grazie* anziché *crepi?* E' accettabile?
Grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, è accettabile.
Ma dicono che porti sfortuna: bisogna rispondere _crepi _affinché si riveli un augurio fortunato.


----------



## Judiths

ah ok, grazie!


----------



## xeneize

> Ma dicono che porti sfortuna: bisogna rispondere _crepi _affinché si riveli un augurio fortunato.


 
È vero, l'ho sentito anche qui, ma non ci credo 
Io dico sempre grazie, e qui lo sento, non come "crepi", ma lo sento...
Lo dico ancora di più se me lo dice una persona di deferenza, diciamo, in quel caso mi pare proprio male, personalmente, dire "crepi".
Chau


----------



## IrishStar

Judiths said:


> Ciao a tutti, ho un dubbio forse un po' strano ma... vorrei sapere: quando si dice *in bocca al lupo,* si può rispondere *grazie* anziché *crepi?* E' accettabile?
> Grazie


 
Si dice *crepi*, alcune persone dicono *grazie *ma è sfortuna garantita per 100 anni


----------



## Judiths

IrishStar said:


> Si dice *crepi*, alcune persone dicono *grazie *ma è sfortuna garantita per 100 anni


Allora credo che risponderò crepi!!!!
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## onietta

Mi raccomando, devi rispondere "crepi il lupo", non solo "crepi"....


----------



## Judiths

onietta said:


> Mi raccomando, devi rispondere "crepi il lupo", non solo "crepi"....


Ma io ho anche sentito dire solo crepi...


----------



## tie-break

Judiths said:


> Ma io ho anche sentito dire solo crepi...


 
Esatto 
La maggior parte delle persone dice solo "crepi".


----------



## sabrinita85

Perché qual è il problema se uno dice solo 'crepi'?


----------



## bubu7

Ecco la risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca.


----------



## Crisidelm

E' interessante che anche in altre lingue si trovino auguri di buona fortuna espressi con frasi che nel loro significato letterale sembrano esprimere l'esatto opposto, tipo l'inglese "break a leg", il tedesco "Hals- und Beinbruch".


----------



## Les Neiges d'Antan

Ciao
Vorrei fare una domanda imparentata alla sogget di qusto thread.
So che 'in bocca al lupo' si usa invece che 'augri' a chiunque chi ha il esame avanti. Ma io non so quale e' il caso qui; *'augri' puo' si dire ma "in bocca.." e' meglio* *oppure* *'augri' non puo' si usare per questa situazione.*
*Vorrei sapere anche su la ragione se quest'ultimo e' il caso.*
Apprezzerei molto se qualcuna madrelingua potrebbe aiutarmi qui.
Ciao


----------



## niklavjus

La scelta dell'augurio non è questione di lingua, ma di costume. Puoi anche dare solo un incoraggiamento generico, fare dei semplici auguri, e persino dire "buona fortuna", se la persona a cui ti rivolgi non è superstiziosa.


----------



## ConusMagus

Les Neiges d'Antan said:


> Ciao
> Vorrei fare una domanda imparentata correlata alla sogget al soggetto di qusto questo thread.
> So che 'in bocca al lupo' si usa invece che di 'augri' 'auguri' a chiunque chi ha il abbia un esame avanti prossimo. Ma io non so quale e' il caso qui; *'augri' 'auguri' si puo' si dire ma "in bocca.." e' meglio* *oppure* *'augri' 'auguri' non si puo' si usare per in questa situazione.*
> *Vorrei sapere anche su la ragione se quest'ultimo e' il caso.*
> Apprezzerei molto se qualcuna qualche madrelingua potesse aiutarmi qui.
> Ciao


 
Come detto da Niklavjus il motivo è di costume, non di appropriatezza. Taluni pensano che un augurio diretto ('auguri'), per qualche attività che possa comportare un fallimento, sia di cattivo auspicio. In tal caso è preferibile usare 'in bocca al lupo'. Allo stesso modo, sarebbe di cattivo auspicio augurare 'buona pesca' ad un pescatore.

E' difficile risalire al motivo di questo comportamento, che però credo sia comune anche ad altre comunità. In alcune popolazioni polinesiane non si dice mai di un bambino appena nato "che bel bambino", perchè si pensa che le divinità possano essere gelose e farlo morire. Del bambino viene invece detto "che brutto..."
Ovviamente sono superstizioni soggettive...

Bye.


----------



## Les Neiges d'Antan

Niklavjus, ConusMagus;
Grazie così tanto per le illuminazione molto intuitive. 
Vorrei concludere il mio post al questo thread solo da dire che le risposte mi hanno appena messo più vicino alla lingua italiana!
Desidererei di diventare grado di ringraziarvi in modo più precisa in italiano, qualche giorno prima a lungo!


----------



## Juliah

Capisco il senso di _"In bocca al Lupo", _ma quando lo usiamo? Solo per un momento prima di un esame? O uso anche per una situazione personale difficile?

E _Buona fortuna?_ Si usa?

Grazie


----------



## Apina

Entrambi i modi di dire si usano in più occasioni.

Ciao

Apina


----------



## Juliah

Grazie Apina, ma dimmi, sono praticamente sinonimi?


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, sono sinonimi, ma la frase "in bocca al lupo" in genere si usa quando devi affrontare una prova (un esame, un viaggio che può presentare degli imprevisti, una situazione complicata), mentre "buona fortuna" è più generale e generico.
DI solito a "in bocca al lupo" si risponde con un'altra frase "Crepi il lupo)!" o più semplicemente "Crepi!".
"Crepare" significa "morire" ed è un augurio di successo, cioè di sconfiggere il lupo e risolvere a proprio vantaggio il problema.

Ti lascio il link di wikipedia dove spiega l'origine della frase:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_bocca_al_lupo


----------



## annapo

*In bocca al lupo* è una frase scaramantica. La scaramanzia era una caratteristica delle frasi augurali greche. I Greci pensavano che gli dei fossero invidiosi delle fortune umane e per questo si auguravano cose all'apparenza non desiderabili: nella speranza di tenere lontana l'invidia divina e permettere alle vicende umane di svolgersi secondo il loro corso. L'usanza sopravvisse in qualche misura anche presso i Romani. Ad esempio, nell'antichità, nei cortei trionfali per i condottieri, c'era un certo numero di persone che imprecavano contro i vincitori, allo scopo di distrarre le divinità da quel momento di gloria umana. Così come *in bocca al lupo*, esistono altre formule augurali scaramantiche nella lingua italiana.

In certe regioni d'Italia (quelle che derivano dalla cultura della Magna Grecia) si dice addirittura che *non è bene augurare "buona fortuna" *perchè porta male, e questa convinzione più o meno reale deriva proprio dall'atteggiamento scaramantico dei nostri avi (se ti auguro apertamente buona fortuna, potrei indispettire qualche divinità permalosa). Tutto questo per dire che le due espressioni hanno *lo stesso significato, ma coloriture differenti* nell'uso.


----------



## Juliah

Ah... Grazie tante!


----------



## akiva

grazie annapo, stavo anch'io cercando il senso di 'In bocca al Lupo', spero che vada bene con il ceco!! pa


----------



## Necsus

Esiste già una discussione sull'argomento: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=351369.


----------



## psychonot

So che questa discussione e' vecchia ma non e' necessario ne creare una nuova.  Capisco l'espressione, ma stamattina un barista, dopo me ha datto un caffe, me ha detto quest'espressione (forse lo ho sentito male ma non credo di si').  Non capisco cosa significa in questo contesto?  Qualcuno puo' spiegarmela?  Anche, per favore prendite pure corregermi.  Grazie!


----------



## gc200000

psychonot said:


> So che questa discussione e' vecchia ma non e' necessario ne crear*n*e una nuova.  Capisco l'espressione, ma stamattina un barista, dopo *che *m*i* ha dato un caff*è*, m*i* ha detto quest'espressione *così* (forse lo ho sentito male ma non credo di si').  Non capisco cosa significa in questo contesto.  Qualcuno puo' spiegarmel*o*? Anche, per favore prendite pure *Potete anche *corre*g*germi *per favore?*.  Grazie!



Non ha nessuna attinenza col caffè.

Se non avete parlato d'altro, credo tu abbia sentito male...


----------



## bidel

scusate, ma non e' maleducazione dire solo "crepi !" invece "crepi il lupo!"
perche' una volta l'ho detto a un signore siciliano ed e' rimasto male.
grazie.


----------



## pellegrino12

Ciao! Per quanto riguarda la mia opinione, io credo di no. Puó darsi che fosse un signore, diciamo, meno istruito... Quanto a me é la prima volta che vedo questa forma: "crepi il lupo", io sento quasi sempre: "crepi!".
Tutto sommato, non é sicuro che quel signore si sia offeso per questa risposta... Che ne pensano gli altri? 

Pelle


----------



## bidel

grazie pelle !
mi pare logico, non sono sicuro ma si potrebbe tradurre "crepi !" cosi' : (io,tu,lei/lui) sia morto (io,tu,lei/lui)! no!? se traduciamo cosi' , potrebbe essere offesa, vero!?


----------



## Valexcrash

No, non è per niente maleducazione, però è probabilmente che il signore avesse capito "crepi lei", ovvero che tu gli augurassi di crepare


----------



## bieq

Ciao a tutti,

L'altro giorno mi è sorto un dubbio che ho deciso de chiarire oggi qui su questo forum. Con le seguenti espressioni, che preposizione si deve usare, *in*, _*con *_o _*per*_?

Vi faccio tanti auguri *nel*, *con *o *per *il suo matrimonio.
Buona fortuna/In bocca al lupo *nel*, *con *o *per *il tuo esame.

Sinceramente, non so quale preposizione sarebbe la più corretta da usare in questo caso. Dal mio punto di vista, userei "per" in tutti i casi, ma siccome non ne ho certezza, vi chiedo il vostro aiuto.

Grazie mille,

Bieq.


----------



## luway

Concordo, userei '*per*' in entrambe (e nei casi a seguire), sebbene credo potrebbe capitarti di sentir dire cose come: Buona fortuna con il tuo esame/il tuo progetto/ciò a cui stai lavorando/quello che desideri... Direi però che 'con' non è comunque la preposizione corretta.

Piccola nota, nel caso ti interessasse: _Vi [a voi] faccio tanti auguri per il suo [di lui/lei] matrimonio_. Detta così pare che l'augurio sia ad esempio rivolto ai genitori di qualcuno che sta per sposarsi, per cui se questo è il senso che intendevi è corretta. Se invece non lo è devi usare concordanza, ad esempio: _Ti [a te] faccio gli auguri per il tuo matrimonio_, _Vi [a voi] faccio gli auguri per il vostro matrimonio_, _Le [a Lei] faccio gli auguri per il Suo matrimonio_.


----------



## bieq

luway said:


> Concordo, userei '*per*' in entrambe (e nei casi a seguire), sebbene credo potrebbe capitarti di sentir dire cose come: Buona fortuna con il tuo esame/il tuo progetto/ciò a cui stai lavorando/quello che desideri... Direi però che 'con' non è comunque la preposizione corretta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piccola nota, nel caso ti interessasse: _Vi [a voi] faccio tanti auguri per il suo [di lui/lei] matrimonio_. Detta così pare che l'augurio sia ad esempio rivolto ai genitori di qualcuno che sta per sposarsi, per cui se questo è il senso che intendevi è corretta. Se invece non lo è devi usare concordanza, ad esempio: _Ti [a te] faccio gli auguri per il tuo matrimonio_, _Vi [a voi] faccio gli auguri per il vostro matrimonio_, _Le [a Lei] faccio gli auguri per il Suo matrimonio_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, lo so. E' stato un "typo". Non so come si dice in italiano. Un errore che fai accidentalmente mentre scrivi .
> 
> E grazie per il tuo aiuto.
> 
> B.
Click to expand...


----------



## luway

typo = refuso (in editoria), errore di battitura (se stai scrivendo a macchina, al computer), errore di ortografia (se scrivi a mano) 

(colloquialmente, quando gli errori sono eclatanti o dal risultato ridicolo/assurdo, capita di scherzare cambiando vocale iniziale e dire ad esempio: _mi scuso per il mio/quell'orrore (di battitura)_


----------



## Italia26

Buongiorno a tutti,

Pensando alle due espressioni *in bocca al lupo *e *buona fortuna, *mi domando se è possibile utilizzarle con un verbo. Mi vengono in mente solo istanze nelle quali si utilizzerebbero queste due espressioni insieme ai sostantivi.

In bocca al lupo per il rientro a scuola. 
In bocca al lupo per il tuo problema!

Ma *In bocca al lupo risolvendo il tuo problema* non mi convince. Che ne pensate? 

Grazie tante del vostro aiuto!


----------



## potolina

*In bocca al lupo risolvendo il tuo problema* infatti non è corretto   Solitamente quando dev'essere inserito un verbo, si usano avverbi come ad esempio:
"In bocca al lupo per quando dovrai sostenere il colloquio!".. non è esattamente corretto grammaticalmente, ma nell'uso colloquiale può capitare di sentire frasi del genere.
O in ogni caso si usano perifrasi, non il verbo direttamente..
Bye


----------

